# Brisbane Short term housing walk to bus



## sleepyhollow (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Travellers,
If you are staying in Brisbane for a few months, I have a spare room available.
5 minutes walk to bus, furnished.
Minimum stay 3 months (neg).
$100/week,
PM for details.


----------



## GES (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey sleepyhollow,

I am interested in the room you have available. Since I am new to this forum I haven't figured out yet how to send a PM. Could you please react so I can introduce myself and can get to know more about the room.

Regards,

GES


----------



## sleepyhollow (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi GES,

I'm new to this forum as well. Just sent you a friend request - but I'm not sure if that will enable private messages. 

my skype is bmtbne so try sending me a message via that.


----------



## GES (Sep 10, 2015)

I have added you via Skype. Could you accept the request so we can discuss possibilities?

GES


----------

